# Skydrive users - Make sure to keep your 25gb



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/skydrive/loyalty

They are reducing the free storage to 7gb, but if you already have an account, you can keep the 25gb by upgrading for free.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Doesn't offer me the upgrade. Boo.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> Doesn't offer me the upgrade. Boo.


Make sure you click on the Manage Online Storage. There should be options to upgrade the amount of storage you have. One should be to upgrade to 25GB for free.

- Merg


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Took a a peek after the upgrade, I've got 32GB 



dpeters11 said:


> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/skydrive/loyalty
> 
> They are reducing the free storage to 7gb, but if you already have an account, you can keep the 25gb by upgrading for free.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

kfcrosby said:


> Took a a peek after the upgrade, I've got 32GB


are you sure?

i have 3 hotmail accounts and all of them are 25GB (my primary acct has been active since '96; i would assume if it was some type of bonus loyalty upgrade i would've got it). It wasn't 7GB + 25GB, and accounts signed up after the change didn't have the option at all.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

brant said:


> are you sure?


yep, checked and double checked.... MCSE maybe ? dunno, not gonna complain


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

My wife has an MSDN account and doesn't get more than the 25GB.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

kfcrosby said:


> yep, checked and double checked.... MCSE maybe ? dunno, not gonna complain


wow. lucky you!

now i'm a bit jealous i didn't get the same deal!


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

kfcrosby said:


> Took a a peek after the upgrade, I've got 32GB


I have all 4 of my account set back to the original 25GB.
Make sure you hold on to that account, must be crazy glitch that got you that amount


----------

